# Cool an attic bedroom



## Oldhouseowner (Jul 24, 2007)

My Attic bedroom is coming along with me starting the wall framing next week. However summer is here and boy is it hot up there. :sweatdrop: It didn't help that I was carrying 2X10's, but the water is steaming down in my pants!

I imagine even with proper insulation it'll still be nice and toasty up there in the summer. Now is there any way to cool this a bit without using an A/C unit? It doesn't get THAT hot here in the summer which is why I am thinking about it. 

Is a ceiling fan going to be an option or is it just going to fan hot air around the room? I imagine a quiet extractor fan could work (Do they even exist in bedrooms?)or should i just bite the bullet and install an A/C unit whilst all is open anyways, or is there another option? 

Appreciate everyones help. Have a great summer!


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Do you have any ductwork in close proximity to the room? You might be able to branch off of a heat run and hopefully a cold air return to get some conditioned air moving in there. 

Can I assume you're insulating all the walls and the ceiling? You definately need to do that.

You might also benefit from providing more ventilation in the adjacent attic spaces, if any. If they're not overheating due to lack of ventilation, the attic room next to them will stay cooler. What you want to aim for is enough ventilation in the attic to bring the temperature as close to the outdoor temperature as possible. Air moving through the attic (cross-ventilation) will help achieve this.

A ceiling fan will always make the room feel cooler than it is. If you have a breeze on you it fools your body a little bit.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

If you have gable vents or windows, a fan for intake on one side, and exhaust on the other will help tremendously
Box fans for gable vents, or window fans for windows would be better (than just putting regular fans in front of the vents/windows), and many have simple thermostats for automatic temp controlled on/off


----------



## BillyD (Mar 15, 2008)

You may want to look at a mini split system. Now would be the time to do what ever you are going to do.


----------



## Oldhouseowner (Jul 24, 2007)

*Thanks guys*

No duct near there unfortunately. Good thought about the vented attic space. I found the attic venting adequate as no moisture or mold present but might need to re-think this.

Slickshift good point about the window fans. I have large windows on both gablesides. So two fans might work - one for fresh air in and one for 'stale' air out.

Thanks a bunch guys,

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lansing (May 8, 2008)

What about putting in a sky light that will open if you need get more air at different times of the year and give you some daylight as well...Also I would put in a planned opening plus power plug for a A/C unit in the framing your doing now, to have just in case...Even with good insulation that area will get warm as the house heat rises up...

Will we see any pictures ??


----------



## Oldhouseowner (Jul 24, 2007)

*Good points*



Lansing said:


> What about putting in a sky light that will open if you need get more air at different times of the year and give you some daylight as well...Also I would put in a planned opening plus power plug for a A/C unit in the framing your doing now, to have just in case...Even with good insulation that area will get warm as the house heat rises up...
> 
> Will we see any pictures ??


Oh, yes pictures will be coming once I get a bit further, need a bit more to look at. So far I have sistered joists, had windows installed and moved a ton of insulation. Hoping to be done by August or so if things go to plan.

I've actually posted in the 'goals for 2008 tread' in January so I guess latest by the end of the year. Things always take a lot longer than planned!)


----------



## Oldhouseowner (Jul 24, 2007)

*Follow up*

Hey folks,

Phew drywalling almost done. Yes, I decided to have dedicated wiring for an AC or window fan. Can't hurt to put it in now. For heating I have some electric forced air units.

Thanks for your help everyone. :thumbsup:


----------

